# Maculopathy



## sarah90 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hi. I'm type 1, nearly 25 weeks pregnant. Had my letter from my recent diabetic eye screening and its come back saying I have maculopathy... I dont understand why as my diabetes is well controlled... I'm really scared and confused. Anyone had the same within pregnancy? This is my second pregnancy and had nothing like this in my first :/


----------



## Inka (Sep 11, 2022)

I’m sorry to hear that @sarah90 It’s completely understandable that you’re stressed. Pregnancy can affect the eyes in people with diabetes, even if their control is ok, which is why we have the extra screening. 

Does your letter say if you need any treatment or another screening? I had a ‘spot’ in my eye after my last pregnancy but that resolved over the next few months. I was really worried about it but speaking to the excellent eye screening expert really put my mind at rest. Can you phone and get some reassurance and advice?


----------



## sarah90 (Sep 11, 2022)

Inka said:


> I’m sorry to hear that @sarah90 It’s completely understandable that you’re stressed. Pregnancy can affect the eyes in people with diabetes, even if their control is ok, which is why we have the extra screening.
> 
> Does your letter say if you need any treatment or another screening? I had a ‘spot’ in my eye after my last pregnancy but that resolved over the next few months. I was really worried about it but speaking to the excellent eye screening expert really put my mind at rest. Can you phone and get some reassurance and advice?


I had a feeling it could be to do with pregnancy and not my diabetes.... my letter just says I will get another eye screening appointment at another health centre.... 

Glad yours got better  pregnancy can be tough at times. That's good. I plan to ring up tomorrow and see what advice I can get. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Inka (Sep 11, 2022)

Good luck @sarah90 Remember the eye screening service are the experts and have a huge amount of experience. If you have special pregnancy DSNs at your hospital, it’s very likely they too will have experience of this happening to pregnant women and be able to talk to you. I do think there’s a fair amount of chance involved if your HbA1C is in target.

Wishing you well xx


----------

